# Hostels In Medical Colleges!!! :)



## student 786 (Feb 8, 2014)

hey everyone! well there was enough discussion over the "quota system" and now everyone is clear that there isn't going to be such system atleast for this year.!!!!!!!
NOW move on and let's start a newer and better discussion... discussion on HOSTELS... well this is an important factor,for those atleast who are going to the colleges out of their own cities...
i want to know which medical college has the best hostel? and that the standard of living is affordable or not???
guys reply to this thread as this is really going to be informative to all of us...!!!!!!


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

well I'll go to Gujrat medical college Insha'ALLAH but I don't know about its hostel and all other stuff . 
What about you ?


----------



## student 786 (Feb 8, 2014)

maryyum said:


> well I'll go to Gujrat medical college Insha'ALLAH but I don't know about its hostel and all other stuff .
> What about you ?


 i dont' know where exactly i am going:? but as far as i think RAWALPINDI or FAISALABAAD...what do you think which is better?
and BTW how can you surely say that you are already in GUJRAT? was it in your preference no. 1?

- - - Updated - - -

and let other people come and they will definitely share info regarding hostel stuff...


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeps on No 2 . After Rawalpindi and I'm sure I can't make up for Rawalpindi so Gujarat left :thumbsup:
Well I think Rawalpindi is really good medical college . I heard a lot about it . :roll:


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Interesting topic.Hostel was the only reason I didn't keep a college of lahore as my first preference although I love that city.goodluck to all those who will be spending the next five years in hostels....


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah Its really tough especially for those who never ever live far from family like me


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

student 786 said:


> maryyum said:
> 
> 
> > well I'll go to Gujrat medical college Insha'ALLAH but I don't know about its hostel and all other stuff .
> ...


I would suggest you to go for RMC as I have lived in faisalabad in a hostel for only a week and didn't like the place at all.weather in rawalpindi is much better too and being next to islamabad it can give you many opportunities for leisure!


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

maryyum said:


> Yeah Its really tough especially for those who never ever live far from family like me


Well the college at gujrat is newly made so hostels must be good and I read on their website that they are limited too.BTW what's your aggregate?


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

fizzah ali said:


> Well the college at gujrat is newly made so hostels must be good and I read on their website that they are limited too.BTW what's your aggregate?


mine 86.0727 ALHAMDULILAH What about you ? :cool!:


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

maryyum said:


> fizzah ali said:
> 
> 
> > Well the college at gujrat is newly made so hostels must be good and I read on their website that they are limited too.BTW what's your aggregate?
> ...


Mine is 88.05 Alhumdulillah!


----------



## Tehseen khan (Aug 25, 2014)

maryyum said:


> Yeah Its really tough especially for those who never ever live far from family like me


 yes it is .... Missing home :'(


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

fizzah ali said:


> Mine is 88.05 Alhumdulillah!


Masha'ALLAH 

- - - Updated - - -



Tehseen khan said:


> yes it is .... Missing home :'(


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

m from gujrat! hostel here is great!


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

maryyumnasr said:


> m from gujrat! hostel here is great!


whoa such a relief


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam (Sep 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried calling nawaz sharif medical college. They were suppose to recieve the list today.


----------



## Tehseen khan (Aug 25, 2014)

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Has anyone tried calling nawaz sharif medical college. They were suppose to recieve the list today.


they are not picking the calls of candidates ...


----------



## ilma922 (Oct 28, 2014)

I was worrying about the hostels too. Im going to ayub medical college. Does anyone know about the hostels there?


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Has anyone tried calling nawaz sharif medical college. They were suppose to recieve the list today.


We have to call them or administration contact students ?


----------

